# My new trans green f-bom frame



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Can't wait to get this bad boy built up so I can ride it!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you affiliated with the company?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> Are you affiliated with the company?


Yes, I am the owner. This is however my personal ride. I just received the frame yesterday and plan to build it up. I hope to hit the skatepark in a day or so. I will post pics of that when I can. We have this awesome concrete bowl that I ride my BMX bike in and I am very curious to know how a 26" handles the park.

Just sharing my experience like anyone else. Why do you ask?


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

It bears mentioning that you are affiliates when discussing a company.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> It bears mentioning that you are affiliates when discussing a company.


Sure, I can do that.

But as a rider and a person who doesn't always want to be "working" I do sometimes enjoy riding, posting, and being excited about things just like everyone else without acting as a sales rep or some other sorts.

I started a rider owned company, after leaving QBP, so I can get away from the traditional marketing and rep like lifestyle that I mostly don't agree with. I grew tired of almost the entire bicycle industry outsourcing production to overseas too.

This isn't my bread and butter. I enjoy doing it because I love bicycles and believe we should be creating jobs and the ability to manufacture here in our homeland, not sending all the skills, labor, and now design overseas.

I am not your typical company owner. I am a rider just like everyone else here......and I love the sport just like everyone else here. Thus I don't want to bring my job with me everywhere I go....


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I understand, but some feel it would be deceitful or at the minimum, a dishonest representation. The frame looks rockin!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> I understand, but some feel it would be deceitful or at the minimum, a dishonest representation. The frame looks rockin!


However, I do specify that I own f-bom bikes in my profile. So if people feel that way, then it is their own issue for not checking........I should not have to always specify who I am. It is right there and I have nothing to hide.......just sayin'.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't be obtuse about it. Represent yourself honestly when you're hawking your wares.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> Don't be obtuse about it. Represent yourself honestly when you're hawking your wares.


In all honesty, I have f-bom as my logo, I have f-bom as my signature, I have that I am the owner of f-bom bikes in my profile........I really don't think I am being very obtuse.

Moving along now so I can enjoy riding and posting about what I like doing and the cool stuff that I get whether it's f-bom or not.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I dig the translucent green! Lets see pics when it gets built up.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

manual63 said:


> In all honesty, I have f-bom as my logo, I have f-bom as my signature, I have that I am the owner of f-bom bikes in my profile...


i (along with tons of others) have avatars and signatures turned off and have no reason to go to your profile...

that said, what are the geo numbers and cost for that bad boy?


----------



## ajcsk8r (Oct 8, 2011)

frame looks SICK!!! get that bad boy built up and post some photos!!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the negative rep by whomever was too much of a chicken sh1t to leave a name.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Whats the geo on that frame? I like it, green is my favorite color


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I see people have been asking about Geo and Price....here it is.

That can be found here...f-bom marauder | f-bom bikes

or if you don't want to click the link I listed the specs below.

Specs:

- OX Platinum (aka: SuperTherm) Top and Down Tube

- All other tubes are 4130 Chromoly

- Integrated headset

- Head Angle 69 degrees

- Seat Tube Angle 71 degrees

- Chain Stay length 15.5″ slammed.

- BB Height 12.25″

- Stand over (center of bb to center of tt) 11″

- 3/16″ chro mo drop outs with integrated brake mount.

- 27.2 seat post

- Integrated head tube

- Weight 4 lbs 9.8 oz in 22″ top tube raw

- 73 mm Euro bb

- 135mm rear spacing

- Color options are Red, Blue, Green, Purple, Brown, Transparent Red, Transparent Blue, Transparent Green, Transparent Purple, Transparent Gold, Clear Coat (RAW), and a bunch of other colors to choose from.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is the build so far. I have yet to get cranks on it.

I had an Eastern hub with a 14mm spindle and this frame has a 10mm slot. So I am modifying the axle to fit so I can run the 11t driver on the Eastern hub. This will allow me to run a 23 tooth up front and have the nice micro drive I like to run on my 20" BMX bike. More clearance and it's nice to have the sprocket out of the way when riding the skateparks and such.

I plan to hit up Ray's in Milwaukee with this bad boy soon.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks dope!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I will be putting the cranks and chain on today. The weather is a little iffy, so I am not sure if I will be able to hit up the park and get some good pics......we'll see.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

manual63 said:


> I see people have been asking about Geo and Price....here it is.
> 
> That can be found here...f-bom marauder | f-bom bikes
> 
> ...


Awesome. Yea Im too lazy too click on links. Thanks for posting it, I was asking because my brother is looking to get a dj but he wants a brand that not everyone is using.
BTW the bike looks sick.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it says 69 degree head angle, but with what A/C height?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it says 69 degree head angle, but with what A/C height?


100mm travel fork. Since I am not the build guy, I don't know what the exact axle to crown was used to determine 69 degrees. I do know 100mm travel offset is about 455mm A/C. I think what most people don't put into consideration is sag.....and we account for that. So a suspension fork may have 470mm or so A/C.......but with sag it drops 15 to 20mm.

I will find out the exact A/C used and post when I find out.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a 100mm fork is a good enough answer for what i was looking for...


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Finished it up today. Did a little riding around the hood, some good block long manuals and such to get a good feel for it.

The short rear end really makes this thing pop! Bunnyhops, a couple of boosts off some good curbs......yeah, I can't wait to hit the DJs and skatepark!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

manual63 said:


> 100mm travel fork. Since I am not the build guy, I don't know what the exact axle to crown was used to determine 69 degrees. I do know 100mm travel offset is about 455mm A/C. I think what most people don't put into consideration is sag.....and we account for that. So a suspension fork may have 470mm or so A/C.......but with sag it drops 15 to 20mm.
> 
> I will find out the exact A/C used and post when I find out.


For the record, it's built with an expected 450mm axle to crown.....so my guess was 5mm off....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

So did you just use some washers to space out the rear hub for the 135mm spacing?


Wait....14mm disc bmx hub? Am I seeing that right? :lol:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Also another question; who is making your frames? Standard bykes?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> So did you just use some washers to space out the rear hub for the 135mm spacing?
> 
> Wait....14mm disc bmx hub? Am I seeing that right? :lol:


The frame is made for a 135mm hub....so no spacers. Both the BB and spacing is MTB all the way with disc mounts, just like most DJ frames on the market.

The hub is a 14mm axle with disc brake. I wanted to run the 11t driver so I could run my 23t sprocket up front. I filed the axle to allow the frame to slide onto it. Really easy to do. I plan to get a normal 10mm axle hub as soon as I find one with an 11t driver option. I think DMR might make one and Profile too.

We have sold 3 of these right away and have a few pending orders. Since this is a brand new product and we are a newer company, I would say that's pretty good. There frames ride super nice and with the slammed rear end, they pop super easily!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Also another question; who is making your frames? Standard bykes?


Yes, Standard Bykes makes our BMX frames and this frame. Peacock Groove makes our Wirth mountain bike frame, which is designed to be an XC frame for someone who comes from a BMX type background. Very agile and fun to ride all while still comfortable for the long haul.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

manual63 said:


> The frame is made for a 135mm hub....so no spacers. Both the BB and spacing is MTB all the way with disc mounts, just like most DJ frames on the market.
> 
> The hub is a 14mm axle with disc brake. I wanted to run the 11t driver so I could run my 23t sprocket up front. I filed the axle to allow the frame to slide onto it. Really easy to do. I plan to get a normal 10mm axle hub as soon as I find one with an 11t driver option. I think DMR might make one and Profile too.
> 
> We have sold 3 of these right away and have a few pending orders. Since this is a brand new product and we are a newer company, I would say that's pretty good. There frames ride super nice and with the slammed rear end, they pop super easily!


I must have missed it....what hub is it? I just didn't know a 135mm hub with disc mounts and a 14mm axle existed. I've done the file thing before back in the day on a bmx bike. Works well and much better then flat 14mm axles they used to make.



manual63 said:


> Yes, Standard Bykes makes our BMX frames and this frame. Peacock Groove makes our Wirth mountain bike frame, which is designed to be an XC frame for someone who comes from a BMX type background. Very agile and fun to ride all while still comfortable for the long haul.


That's awesome. Those guys really know their stuff for sure! Ill have to check out the rest of your line up


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I must have missed it....what hub is it? I just didn't know a 135mm hub with disc mounts and a 14mm axle existed. I've done the file thing before back in the day on a bmx bike. Works well and much better then flat 14mm axles they used to make.


It's an Eastern hub. Came off of a 2007 Night Train I had laying around. This frame is about 2 pounds lighter than my old Night Train frame and about 1 pound lighter than the current frames they make. This frame is also a lot stronger due to it's OX Platinum top and down tubes....which is how we can make them so light at right around 4 1/2 pounds.


----------

